
Planimeter – a mechanical device to measure surface of arbitrary shaped areas - eps
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_k_0hRpOA4
======
eps
Also here -
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planimeter](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planimeter)

